# Kneading HURTS!



## Felly (May 5, 2006)

We just adopted 3 beautiful cats, two brothers and a sister, and they are the most interesting group you could imagine. Of course they all have their own quirky habits, but I'm having some problems figuring out what to do about Sid. When he is not being an inquisitive little furry wrecking ball, he is happily in my lap, being one of the most loving and snuggly of the crew. The problem is that he also has some of the sharpest nails of the group, and even right after trimming, he starts to knead and its too painful for me to continue. My legs are a sea of little red puncture holes. I love his snuggly nature, but can't take the bloodshed any more. Is there any way I can train him NOT to use his nails when he kneads? I have tried everything from pulling his paws away every time the claws come out, verbal commands, and trying to just pet him at a distance. (he scoots closer). What do i do??


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Did you try a thicker blanket on top of you when he starts to knead so the nails won't go through?


----------



## Felly (May 5, 2006)

He mostly is in the snuggly mood when I'm on the computer. After he tries to type a few words, and bat at the screen, he makes himself comfortable on my lap. So typically his nails are going right through the jeans or whatever it is that i'm wearing. I guess if there is nothing else I can do, I can start covering my legs with an extra layer for protection, but I'd imagine that in a couple months that won't be much in the way of comfort either! 8)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Are you sure you're trimming his nails enough? 8O Obviously not TOO much but can you go a little shorter safely? It really should blunt them off so it doesn't hurt. Unfortunately, I don't think you can train him not to do it. It's part of being a cat. So, if nail trimming doesn't do it, the only solution is a double layer on your lap!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know if there's any way to get them to stop using their claws while they're kneading. All of mine do that, and boy can I tell when someone needs a manicure!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... I just thought about how about Soft Paws? I don't know if that would work though :? .


----------



## Felly (May 5, 2006)

we trim their nails as close to the pink as we dare to go, but Sid is the only one of the three that manages to have them razer sharp within hours again. 
We were considering the soft claws for them as well, as a brand new living room set is on its way, but we heard mixed reviews on their effectiveness. I guess it really can't hurt to give it a shot though, right? I love my boy too much not to let him be a big ball of sharp love in my lap!
i guess love hurts? :?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It seems quite a few people here use Soft paws. It may be helpful to do another thread to ask what their opinions and experiences are with them.


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sheba's the same way--ever since we got her. She loves to "make bread" but man do her claws hurt. The only thing we've been able to do is keep them trimmed best we can--but like yours, they're sharp again w/in hours it seems. Doogie on the other hand, kneads like crazy, but doesn't "dig" his claws like Sheebs. I think it has something to do with both, the placement of their nails in their paws (doogies seem up further, and don't point down as much) and the thickness--sheba has tiny little paws with thin pointy nails, doogie has big ol paws and his nails seem to be much thicker--therefore not as razor like. 
Like someone else mentioned, we just keep a blanket around for her to go to town on, because unfortunately, she also HATES having her feet touched, and we still struggle with clipping nails, so I am afraid that soft paws would be more of a headache.


----------

